# Built In Under Stairs Vivarium



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi 

I'm considering stripping out my under stairs area and creating an in built vivarium and I'm after inspiration, has anyone on here done such a thing? Anyone have any pictures, tips, ideas?

Many thanks : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I haven't done it myself but it is fairly simple to do once you've got the area clear. It's literally just building a frame and then fitting the glass, then you can tidy it up with panels or melamine.

Here's a thread where I remember it being done http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/681303-new-under-stair-baby-croc.html

If it was mine I would still do sliding doors rather than swinging doors as above but that's personal preference really.


----------



## Pockets (May 27, 2014)

Seem like a good idea but what could you keep in that space ?


----------



## Andrdavies (Aug 19, 2014)

*Viv*

Have a look at my viv thread. I have had one suppose built for under the stairs. 

There are pictures on the forum. If u look for me you will find it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Andrdavies said:


> Have a look at my viv thread. I have had one suppose built for under the stairs.
> 
> There are pictures on the forum. If u look for me you will find it


Here's the link for that one  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1062119-under-stairs-vivarium.html


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

if the stairs are on the ground floor, and anything like the under stair cupboards I've lived with, then you'll probably want lots of insulation, they are the coldest part of the house usually, in some houses I've used them to hibernate ant colonies @ <8C


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice and links everyone :2thumb:

Much food for thought, if I go ahead I will make a thread on here detailing the build, will make a decent sized 7x3 enclosure if I do so.


----------

